# FloraSource & Jarro-Dophilus



## 18078 (Nov 27, 2006)

has anyone here tried either of these probiotics for IBS-C?


----------



## Nanobug (Nov 7, 2006)

IBS-C?How about Activia and Align?In general, Bifidobacteria appear to have a positive influence on IBS while lactobacillus strains appear to be neutral. Personally, I prefer the "Bifidus Balance + FOS" from Jarrow given that it doesn't have anything else besides bifidobacteria.


----------

